# Careers



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

This is kind of an odd question, but does anyone work in the same career field as their spouses? How do you handle it? Is there any "competition" between you, or is it just smooth sailing all the time.


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

Both of us are working on the fantasy series that we're writing. I wouldn't say that there is competition in it. We each have our daily word quotas. Mine is higher. He works an additional job, as well.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

We used to both work at the same warehouse. (shipping/recieving). Me in office, him on forklift.

But... that ended when we both got laid off within weeks of each other from the warehouse closing. We've never worked at same company at the same time again. 

Kinda keeping our eggs in different baskets I guess.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I am a paramedic division chief and she is a 911 dispatcher supervisor. We gett along fine.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> I am a paramedic division chief and she is a 911 dispatcher supervisor. We gett along fine.


:smthumbup:

I am a paramedic and my husband is an EMT, who is starting paramedic school tomorrow. I work for a doctor, while he is working on the ambulance. We also volunteer together in our local fire department where we are both Lieutenants. We work great together until we get on a medical call.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

My husband was a cheer coach and I choreographed the dance sections. We worked very well together.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm a partner in a CPA firm. My wife supervises children and cleans up their messes. So we pretty much do the same thing. We often compete over who had the bigger mess to clean up. For the record, none of her messes have threatened to bankrupt us.


----------

